# Hi



## karryann (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a forty something mom and granny, live in /Kent.

Been weight training for a few years, but got into body building approx eight months ago. I've decided to compete in figure next summer, it's totally out of my comfort zone, but I'm looking forward to the challenge :biggrin:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cool, welcome to the forum Karryann, glad to have you on board.

Any questions feel free to ask, I've worked with females from amateur natural level right through to Universe and IFBB level too with good success.


----------



## karryann (Jul 19, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Any questions feel free to ask, I've worked with females from amateur natural level right through to Universe and IFBB level too with good success.


I may have to pick your brains as time goes on! Where are you based?

I'm going to compete at BNBF centrals 2012, well that's the plan. I'm going to watch this years show on the 31st, really looking forward to it!

Training and diet is on track, just got to learn out how to pose? Going to look around for classes or ? , I think the earlier I learn, the more natural it will look on stage.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

karryann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a forty something mom and granny, live in /Kent.
> 
> Been weight training for a few years, but got into body building approx eight months ago. I've decided to compete in figure next summer, it's totally out of my comfort zone, but I'm looking forward to the challenge :biggrin:


 Good for you, I'm 44 and got bitten by the bodybuilding bug a few years ago as well and want to compete in the near future.

There are some very knowledgable guys on the forum so I am sure you can get the advice you need. Go for it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to the board Karryann......one of my clients has just placed 2nd in a line up of 10 at the NPA southwest show in her 2nd show at the age of 41 so age is no issue.....


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome Karryann it's never too late to start bodybuilding. The BNBF always put on a great show so I'm sure you'll be inspired. Good luck!


----------



## karryann (Jul 19, 2011)

PScarb said:


> Welcome to the board Karryann......one of my clients has just placed 2nd in a line up of 10 at the NPA southwest show in her 2nd show at the age of 41 so age is no issue.....


I've been reading her journal on another website, she looks amazing and has great dedication. I didn't realise her age!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

All the best with competing


----------



## adam.fisher456 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello,

everybody ,adam fisher is here, age 24.


----------

